
Twitter accounts of Coinbase, Gemini and Binance hacked - jorde
https://twitter.com/jorilallo/status/1283487588607840264
======
0vermorrow
Elon Musk has his hacked as well...
[https://twitter.com/elonmusk/status/1283495825998520320](https://twitter.com/elonmusk/status/1283495825998520320)

What just happened?

------
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23851275](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23851275)

